# ماكينات لحام 3 pH



## الاسد الخفي (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو مساعدتي بالحصول على أحث الكتلوكات لماكنات لحام ذي وزن 125 كيلوغرام وجزاكم اله خيراً مقدماً:56:


----------

